# Router bit for 1/2 inch baltic birch



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Does such a bit exist? I want it to cut dadoes in the baltic birch. Get a dado blade for table saw instead?

thanks

Kr


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

I use a Freud "undersized" 1/2" plywood bit and it works great. Measure your plywood with calipers and then do the math on which bit you need.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

unless it's more than 20 or so inches from the edge of a piece of wood I just use a dado blade in my table saw...


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't have a dado blade. Maybe this is a signal I should get one.

KR


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> I don't have a dado blade. Maybe this is a signal I should get one.
> 
> KR


Hi Kelly - How long of a dado do you have and how many? Several ways of getting there; adjustable dado jig comes to mind. Lately the 1/2" ply I've been getting calipers out to a tad over 7/16". I've been routing 7/16" wide dados and then shaving the edge of the mating piece on the router table. May not work very well for a large project though.


----------



## wcpalmer (Aug 21, 2010)

Before investing in Dado blade for yout table saw, check the saw for available shaft lengths. Some contractor saws do not have a shaft long enough to install the whole dado set on. 

Chck the jig section on the forum here, there is several jigs for using your router to cut dead accurate dados.

Bill


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Just use a flat bottomed straight router bit the width of your plywood or slightly less. If needed, you can widen the dado to the right size by applying masking tape to the edge of the router that runs along your straight edge and running along the cut again. the masking tape will move the router over just a little to widen the cut to the correct size..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Why a dado blades when a router bit will do the job right.

4 pc 1/2" SH Dado Plywood Straight Router Bit Set - eBay (item 130496211249 end time Mar-17-11 19:09:44 PDT)

========


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

13.50 is a lot of money for 4 router bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Bit Sets - Plywood Dado Value Sets

==========



Kelly Rittgers said:


> 13.50 is a lot of money for 4 router bits.


----------

